# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نتایج اولیه رشته های نیمه متمرکز کنکور 95 اعلام شد

## hadi r

اطلاعيــه‌ سازمان ‌سنجش ‌آموزش ‌كشور درباره اعلام اسامـي‌ معرفي‌‌شدگان‌ چندبرابرظرفيت رشته‌‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ تحصيلـي نيمه‌‌متمركز دانشگاهها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395ضمن آرزوي موفقيت‌‌ براي داوطلبان‌‌ گرامي‌، بدين‌‌وسيله‌ نظر معرفي‌‌شدگان‌ چندبرابرظرفيت رشته‌‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ تحصيلـي نيمه‌‌متمركز دانشگاهها  و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان و رشته‌هاي تحصيلي مقطع كارداني گروه آموزش پزشكي در مرحلـه پذيرش صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصيلي را به‌ منظور شركت‌ در مراحل ‌مصاحبه، معاينه و يا آزمون عملي، به‌ نكات زير معطوف‌ مي‌دارد:الف) براساس‌ ضوابط مربوط به‌ گزينش‌ رشته‌‌هاي‌ نيمه‌‌‌متمركز، معرفي‌شدگان‌ هر يك‌ از كدرشته‌هاي‌ نيمه‌‌‌متمركز تا چند برابر ظرفيت‌ در هر كد رشته‌ با توجه‌ به‌ نمره‌ كل‌ از بين‌ كليه داوطلباني‌ كه‌ كدرشته‌ يا رشته‌هاي‌ مربوط را انتخاب ‌نموده‌اند، استخراج‌ و اسامي‌ آنان‌ در هر رشته‌ درج‌ گرديده‌ است.ب) نحوه گزينش معرفي‌شدگان‌ چندبرابرظرفيت و ساير ضوابط رشته‌هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز در دفترچه‌ شماره‌ 2 راهنماي‌ انتخاب رشته‌هاي تحصيلي درج‌ گرديده‌ است ‌و داوطلباني‌ كه‌ در هر يك‌ از كد رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز انتخابي‌ قبل‌ از كد رشته‌هاي‌ نيمه‌‌متمركز پذيرفته‌شده‌‌اند، در رديف‌ واجدين‌ شرايط رشته‌هاي‌ نيمه‌متمركز قرار نگرفته‌‌اند.ج) در زمان انتخاب رشته‌هاي تحصيلي آزمون سراسري سال1395، محدوديتي براي انتخاب رشته‌هاي نيمه‌متمركز، از نظر تعداد كد رشته وجود نداشته و داوطلبان مي‌توانستند در صورت تمايل، كد رشته‌هاي نيمه‌متمركز مورد نظر خود را كه واجد شرايط و ضوابط آن باشند انتخاب نمايند. بديهي است با توجه به ضوابط و كسب حد نصاب نمره علمي لازم، هر داوطلب در هر دوره از هر گروه آزمايشي(1 و يا 2 گروه آزمايشي)، حداكثر در 2 كد رشته نيمه‌متمركز با توجه به اولويت‌هاي انتخابي براي انجام آزمون عملي، مصاحبه و يا معاينه از سوي سازمان معرفي مي‌گردد.د) معرفي‌شدگان رشته‌هاي نيمه‌متمركز نيازي به انتخاب رشته مجدد ندارند. اين داوطلبان براساس اولويت بندي رشته‌هاي خود در فرم انتخاب رشته گزينش خواهند شد. فقط لازم است در مراحل‌ مختلف‌ مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش و يا آزمون عملي (مثل رشته علوم ورزشي و آموزش تربيت بدني) شركت نمايند.و) پذيرفته‌شدگان رشته‌هاي متمركز آزمون سراسري سال 95 توجه داشته‌ باشند، چنانچه‌ در رديف ‌معرفي‌شدگان ‌چند برابر ظرفيت هر يك ‌از رشته‌‌هاي‌ نيمه‌‌متمركز قرار گرفته‌اند، در صورتيكه براي‌ انجام‌ مراحل‌ مختلف‌ مصاحبه، معاينه و يا آزمون عملي رشته‌ و يا رشته‌‌هاي‌ نيمه‌متمركز اعلام شده‌، مراجعه ‌نموده و به عنوان پذيرفته‌شده ‌نهايي‌ هر يك از رشته‌هاي تحصيلي‌ نيمه‌‌متمركز اعلام‌ قبولي شوند، مطابق ضوابط قبولي‌ قبلي آنان‌ در رشته‌ متمركز لغو شده و مي‌بايست در رشته قبولي نيمه‌متمركز ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل نمايند بديهي است  امكان بازگشت و ادامه تحصيل اين دسته از پذيرفته‌شدگان در رشته قبولي متمركز ميسر نمي‌باشد.ه‍) اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان نهائي رشته‌هاي مختلف تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز پس از انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش و پس از گزينش علمي نهايي در دهه اول بهمن ماه سال جاري فقط از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان به اطلاع داوطلبان خواهد رسيد.تذكر بسيــار مهم: كليه معرفي‌شدگان چندبرابرظرفيت مي‌بايست قبل از مراجعه به موسسه ذيربط، براي اطلاع از برنامه زمان و مكان، مدارك مورد نياز و شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي جهت انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و يا ساير مراحل گزينش حتماً به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني موسسه محل مصاحبه مراجعه نمايند. «برنامه زمان و مكان مراجعه معرفي‌شدگان چند برابرظرفيت رشته‌هاي ‌مختلف تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز‌ » 1- معرفي‌شدگان كدرشته­هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم‌ورزشي دوره‌هاي روزانه، شبانه دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي و آموزش تربيت‌بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيانطبق مصوبه كليه داوطلباني كه اسامي آنان به عنوان معرفي‌شده چند برابر ظرفيت هر يك از كد رشته­هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم‌ورزشي دوره‌هاي روزانه، شبانه دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي و آموزش تربيت‌بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان در سايت سازمان اعلام شده است در صورت تمایل برای شرکت در سایر مراحل (آزمون عملی) مي‌بايست نسبت به پرداخت مبلغ 180.000 (يكصدو هشتاد هزار) ريال بابت هزينه آزمون عملي به صورت اينترنتي به وسيله كارت‌هاي بانكي عضو شبكه شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال مي‌باشد، همزمان با اعلام نتايج معرفي‌شدگان از تاريخ 95/7/28 لغايت 95/8/8 با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور اقدام نمايند.لازم به توضيح است كليه داوطلباني كه در رشته تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم ورزشي دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌، شبانه‌ دانشگاهها و موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ و يا رشته آموزش تربيت بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه‌ فرهنگيان در رديف معرفي‌شدگان چند برابر ظرفيت قرار گرفته‌اند، فقط مي‌بايست يكبار هزينه مذكور را پرداخت نمايند.همچنين داوطلبان ضرورت دارد براي اطلاع از زمان و محل برگزاري آزمون عملي، محل اخذ گواهي سلامت كامل جسم و روان و ميزان هزينه اخذ اين گواهي، به اطلاعيه‌اي كه در روز دوشنبه مورخ 95/8/17 در پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان و همچنين نشريه پيك سنجش منتشر مي‌گردد مراجعه نمايند.تذكر مهم: داوطلبان معرفي‌شده چند برابر ظرفيت رشته­هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم‌ورزشي دوره‌هاي روزانه، شبانه دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي و آموزش تربيت‌بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان در صورت عدم پرداخت هزينه آزمون عملي ، براي آنان كارت ورود به جلسه صادر نخواهد شد. بديهي است نداشتن كارت ورود به جلسه آزمون عملي موجب‌ حذف‌ آنان‌ از آزمون عملي و گزينش نهايي خواهد شد.تذكر مهم: كليه معرفي‌شدگان چندبرابرظرفيت رشته‌هاي نيمه‌متمركز آموزش تربيت بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان وابسته به وزارت آموزش وپرورش علاوه بر موضوع بند (ه‍) اين اطلاعيه مي‌بايستي طبق اطلاعيه‌اي كه در دهه آخر آذر ماه توسط اين سازمان براي شركت در مصاحبه تخصصي و بررسي صلاحيت هاي عمومي كه در دو قسمت مجزا توسط آموزش وپرورش استان محل اقامت داوطلب برگزار خواهد شد، شركت نمايند. در غيراينصورت به منزله انصراف فرد از ادامه گزينش تلقي مي‌گردد، به عبارتي كليه داوطلبان بايد حائز شرايط مصاحبه و بررسي صلاحيت‌هاي عمومي بوده تا درگزينش نهائي كه براساس ضوابط اين سازمان در بهمن ماه انجام مي‌گردد باشند. 2- معرفي‌شدگان ‌رشته‌‌ ‌‌‌‌تحصيلي موسيقي نظامي (كد 12254) ‌دانشگاه هنر (محل تحصيل پرديس كرج) – بورسيه ارتش جمهموري اسلامي ايرانطبق مصوبه كليه داوطلباني كه اسامي آنان به عنوان معرفي‌شده چند برابر ظرفيت ‌رشته‌‌ ‌‌‌‌تحصيلي موسيقي نظامي (كد 12254) اعلام شده است در صورت تمایل برای شرکت در سایر مراحل (آزمون عملی و گزینش نهایی) مي‌بايست نسبت به پرداخت مبلغ 230.000 (دويست وسي هزار) ريال بابت هزينه آزمون عملي به صورت اينترنتي به وسيله كارت‌هاي بانكي عضو شبكه شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال مي‌باشد، همزمان با اعلام نتايج معرفي‌شدگان از تاريخ 95/7/28 لغايت 95/8/8 با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور اقدام نمايند. ضمناً داوطلبان ضرورت دارد براي اطلاع از زمان و محل برگزاري آزمون عملي، به اطلاعيه‌اي كه در روز دوشنبه مورخ 95/8/17 در پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان و همچنين نشريه پيك سنجش منتشر مي‌گردد مراجعه نمايند.همچنين با توجه به اينكه اين رشته‌محل داراي بورسيه ارتش جمهوري اسلامي مي‌باشد معرفي شدگان علاوه بر انجام آزمون عملي، مي‌بايست براي شركت در مراحل گزينش طبق توضيحات بند 13 اين اطلاعيه اقدام نمايند. لازم به تاكيد است درصورتي كه داوطلبي در هر كدام از مراحل فوق (آزمون عملي و مراحل گزينش) شركت ننمايد از گزينش نهايي حذف خواهد شد. 3- معرفي‌شدگان ‌رشته‌‌ ‌‌‌‌تحصيلي مديريت هتلداري (كد 21881) ‌دانشگاه علامه طباطبايي-‌‌تهرانداوطلباني‌ كه‌ اسامي‌ آنان‌ به‌ عنوان‌ معرفي‌ شده ‌رشته‌‌ ‌‌‌‌تحصيلي مديريت هتلداري (كد 21881) ‌دانشگاه علامه طباطبايي-‌‌تهران اعلام‌ گرديده‌، لازم‌ است‌ براي‌ انجام‌ مراحل‌ مصاحبه و گزينش‌ با در دست ‌داشتن‌ اصل‌ كارت ملي يا شناسنامه‌ عكسدار و يك‌ برگ‌ روگرفت از آن- پرينت كارنامه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري- در تاريخ 95/8/15 از ساعت‌ 8:30 صبح به آدرس: تهران-بلوار دهكده المپيك-تقاطع بزرگراه شهيد همت-دانشكده مديريت و حسابداري دانشگاه علامه طباطبايي تهران -طبقه همكف-سالن شورا مراجعه‌ نمايند. ضمناً داوطلبان چنانچه سابقه‌اي مبني بر سوابق آموزشي يا كاري در حوزه هتلداري دارند، مستندات مربوطه را در هنگام مصاحبه به همراه داشته باشند. شماره تلفن دانشگاه:  44737548-021 4- معرفي‌شدگان ‌رشته‌هاي‌ ‌‌‌‌تحصيلي مهندسي برق، مهندسي كامپيوتر، مهندسي مكانيك (كدهاي 21900 تا  21902) دوره مشترك ‌دانشگاه ‌‌تهران با دانشگاه اينديانا پردو آمريكاداوطلباني‌ كه‌ اسامي‌ آنان‌ به‌ عنوان‌ معرفي‌ شده ‌رشته‌هاي‌ ‌‌‌‌تحصيلي مهندسي برق، مهندسي كامپيوتر، مهندسي مكانيك (كدهاي 21900 تا  21902)  دوره مشترك ‌دانشگاه ‌‌تهران با دانشگاه اينديانا پردو آمريكا اعلام‌ گرديده‌، لازم‌ است‌ براي‌ انجام‌ مراحل‌ مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش‌ با در دست ‌داشتن‌ مدارك لازم مطابق جدول ذيل از ساعت 8 صبح تا 16 عصر مطابق جدول ذيل به آدرس: تهران-خيابان كارگر شمالي-بالاتر از جلال آل احمد-پرديس فني شماره 2 دانشگاه- دانشكده مهندسي برق، كامپيوتر و مكانيك(با توجه به رشته معرفي شده) مراجعه نمايند. همچنين براي اطلاع از شرايط و ضوابط و مدارك لازم براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه به سايت دانشگاه به نشاني http://acedemics.ut.ac.ir مراجعه نمايند. برنامه زمان‌بندي مراجعه داوطلبان  ‌رشته‌‌هاي‌ تحصيلي مهندسي برق، مهندسي كامپيوتر، مهندسي مكانيك (كدهاي 21900 تا  21902) ‌دانشگاه ‌‌تهرانمهندسي برق و مهندسي كامپيوتر(كدهاي 21900 و 21901)شنبه 95/8/8 و يكشنبه 95/8/9مهندسي مكانيك(كد 21902)چهارشنبه 95/8/19 5- معرفي‌شدگان‌ رشته‌هاي‌‌‌‌ تحصيلي مهندسي برق (كدهاي  21652 و 21885)، تلويزيون ‌‌و‌‌ هنرهاي‌ ديجيتالي (كدهاي 21823 و 21886)، كارداني فني برق-الكترونيك(كد 21651) و كارگرداني‌ تلويزيون (كدهاي  21824 و 21887) دانشكده صدا‌‌ و ‌‌سيماي ‌جمهوري ‌‌اسلامي ‌‌ايرانداوطلباني كه اسامي آنان به عنوان معرفي‌شدگان چند برابر ظرفيت هريك از رشته‌هاي‌‌‌‌ تحصيلي مهندسي برق (كدهاي  21652 و 21885)، تلويزيون ‌‌و‌‌ هنرهاي‌ ديجيتالي (كدهاي 21823 و 21886)، كارداني فني برق-الكترونيك(كد 21651) و كارگرداني‌ تلويزيون (كدهاي  21824 و 21887) دانشكده صدا‌‌ و ‌‌سيماي ‌جمهوري ‌‌اسلامي ‌‌ايران اعلام گرديده، لازم است براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش با در دست‌ داشتن اصل شناسنامه عكسدار و يك سري روگرفت ازتمام صفحات و كارت ملي ، دوسري پرينت كارنامه آزمون سراسري- يك سري تصوير گواهي پايان دوره پيش دانشگاهي- 6 قطعه عكس4×3 پشت نويسي شده ومدرك از وضعيت نظام وظيفه (يك سري براي برادران) گواهي اشتغال به تحصيل جهت آن دسته از معرفي‌شدگاني كه در ساير دانشگاهها مشغول به تحصيل مي‌باشند، مطابق برنامه زماني مندرج در سايت دانشگاه به نشاني: دانشگاه صدا و سیما به آدرس تهران- خيابان وليعصر(عج)- ابتداي بزرگراه نيايش- دانشگاه صدا و سيما- اداره كل آموزش مراجعه نمايند. تلفن تماس: 22168525 (كد021).تذكر : داوطلبان در رشته‌هاي كارگرداني تلويزيون و هنرهاي ديجيتالي، در صورتي كه آثار و يا نمونه كارهاي هنري توليد شده توسط خودشان از قبيل فيلم، عكس، نقاشي، شعر، صنايع دستي و غيره را دارند، در روز مصاحبه همراه داشته باشند.6- معرفي‌شدگان‌ رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه‌ اطلاعـات‌ و امنيت ملي (كدهاي‌ 21825 تا 21829، 21831 تا 21834، 21877، 21880  و 21884)از متقاضيان دانشگاه اطلاعات و امنيت ملي (كدهاي‌ 21825 تا 21829، 21831 تا 21834، 21877، 21880 و 21884)  متعاقباً و بصورت مستقيم از سوي دانشگاه فوق براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل مختلف گزينش دعوت بعمل خواهد آمد، به عبارت ديگر در اين مرحله اسامي براي اين كد رشته‌ها اعلام نمي‌شود. 7- معرفي‌شدگان رشته تحصيلي مددكاري اجتماعي (كد 21879) دانشگاه علوم بهزيستي و توانبخشي تهرانمعرفي‌شدگان رشته تحصيلي مددكاري اجتماعي (كد 21879) دانشگاه علوم بهزيستي و توانبخشي تهران، لازم است براي‌ انجام‌ مصاحبه‌ با در دست‌ داشتن‌ مدارك لازم از تاريخ 95/8/15 لغايت 95/8/18 از ساعت 9:00 تا 14:00 عصر به آدرس تهران- اوين- بلوار دانشجو – كودكيار-دانشگاه علوم بهزيستي-دپارتمان مددكاري اجتماعي مراجعه نمايند. همچنين براي دريافت اطلاعات تكميلي به سايت دانشگاه به نشاني دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی - صفحه اصلي مراجعه نمايند. شماره تماس 22180064 – (كد 021). 8- معرفي‌شدگان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي پزشكي (كد 21904)، داروسازي (كدهاي 21662 و 21663)، كارداني فوريتهاي پزشكي (كدهاي  21742 و 21743)و تكنسين سلامت دهان (كدهاي  21699 و 21700) دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيه‌اله (عج)-تهران معرفي‌شدگان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي پزشكي (كد 21904)، داروسازي (كدهاي 21662 و 21663)، كارداني فوريتهاي پزشكي (كدهاي  21742 و 21743) و تكنسين سلامت دهان (كدهاي  21699 و 21700) دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيه‌اله(عج)-تهران ، لازم است براي اطلاع از برنامه زمان و مكان، مدارك مورد نياز و شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي جهت انجام مراحل مصاحبه ، معاينه و يا ساير مراحل گزينش، به سايت دانشگاه به نشاني (پورتال دانشگاه علوم پزشکي بقيه الله (عج مراجعه نمايند. 9- معرفي‌شدگان رشته تحصيلي كارشناسي ‌ارشدپيوسته الهيات و معارف اسلامي و ارشاد (كد 26100) دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي امام رضا (ع)-مشهدمعرفي‌شدگان رشته تحصيلي كارشناسي ارشدپيوسته الهيات و معارف اسلامي و ارشاد (كد 26100) دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي امام رضا (ع)-مشهد ، لازم است براي اطلاع از برنامه زمان و مكان، مدارك مورد نياز و شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي جهت انجام مراحل مصاحبه ، معاينه و يا ساير مراحل گزينش، به سايت دانشگاه به نشاني دانشگاه بین المللی امام رضا( علیه السلام) مراجعه نمايند. 10- معرفي‌شدگان ­رشته‌­‌ تحصيلي­ تربيت مربي عقيدتي سياسي سپاه-قم (كد 21830) مركز آموزش عالي تربيت مربي عقيدتي سياسي سپاه-قمداوطلباني كه اسامي آنان در رديف معرفي‌‌شدگان چند برابر ظرفيت ­رشته‌­‌ تحصيلي­ تربيت مربي عقيدتي سياسي سپاه-قم (كد 21830) مركز آموزش عالي تربيت مربي عقيدتي سياسي سپاه-قم اعلام گرديده، لازم‌ است‌ براي‌ انجام‌ مراحل‌ مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش‌ با در دست‌ داشتن اصل شناسنامه عكسدار و يك سري روگرفت ازتمام صفحات و كارت ملي و يك سري روگرفت ازآن- پرينت كارنامه آزمون سراسري- يك سري تصوير گواهي پايان تحصيلات متوسطه و پيش دانشگاهي- 6 قطعه عكس4×3 با زمينه سفيد تمام رخ- مدرك ايثارگري و جانبازي براي ايثارگران و جانبازان يا اعضاء درجه يك خانواده آنان و خانواده معظم شهدا، سابقه عضويت و فعاليت در بسيج، سوابق فعاليت‌هاي علمي، فرهنگي، هنري و ورزشي از ساعت 8 صبح مطابق جدول ذيل به آدرس: قم-ميدان ارتش-بلوار الغدير-بعد از دانشگاه قم- مجتمع آموزش عالي شهيد محلاتي مراجعه نمايند. همچنين براي اطلاع از شرايط و ضوابط و ساير مدارك لازم براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه به سايت دانشگاه به نشاني www.smc.ac.ir مراجعه نمايند.برنامه زمان‌بندي مراجعه داوطلبان  ‌رشته‌‌‌ تحصيلي تربيت مربي عقيدتي سياسي سپاه-قم (كد 21830) مركز آموزش عالي تربيت مربي عقيدتي سياسي سپاه-قمالف تا خد تا ظع تا ييكشنبه 95/8/9دوشنبه 95/8/10سه‌شنبه 95/8/11 11- معرفي‌شدگان ‌رشته‌‌ تحصيلي كارداني علوم‌ انتظامي (كد 21878) دانشگاه علوم‌انتظامي‌ امين وابسته به نيروي‌ انتظامي‌ جمهوري‌ اسلامي‌ ايران‌  داوطلباني‌ كه‌ اسامي‌ آنان‌ به‌ عنوان‌ معرفي‌شده‌ ‌رشته‌‌ تحصيلي كارداني علوم‌ انتظامي (كد  21878) دانشگاه علوم‌انتظامي‌ امين اعلام‌ گرديده، لازم‌ است‌ براي ثبت‌نام، انجام معاينات اوليه پزشكي، مصاحبه، آزمون آمادگي جسماني و... برابر برنامه زمان‌بندي تعيين شده به هسته گزينش استان محل سكونت خود(مركز استان) مراجعه نمايند.(آدرس مديريت‌هاي گزينش و استخدام استان‌ها درسايت دانشگاه به نشاني: پایگاه اطلاع رسانی پلیس - صفحه اصلی قابل مشاهده مي‌باشد).مدارك مورد نياز:‌ به همراه داشتن شماره داوطلبي، اصل كارت ملي، شناسنامه و روگرفت از تمام صفحات آن، 6 ‌قطعه عكس 4×3‌ تمام‌‌رخ جديد (عكس‌ رايانه‌اي و اسكن شده نباشد)، اصل مدرك تحصيلي ديپلم و پيش‌دانشگاهي به همراه روگرفت مربوطه- پرينت قبولي اوليه در آزمون سراسري سال1395، اصل و روگرفت مدرك مشخص كننده وضعيت نظام وظيفه. تذكرات‌ مهم: 1- وضعيت نظام وظيفه مي‌بايست يكي از موارد (الف-دفترچه آماده به خدمت بدون مهر غيبت. ب-گواهي اشتغال به خدمت سربازي. ج-كارت پايان خدمت. د-كارت معافيت غيرپزشكي. ح-ارائه گواهي معافيت تحصيلي از نظام وظيفه) باشد. 2- داوطلباني كه داراي معافيت پزشكي مي‌باشند، شرايط ثبت‌نام در دانشگاه علوم انتظامي را ندارند. 3-فارغ التحصيلان مقاطع كارداني و بالاتر حق ثبت‌نام ندارند. 4-داشتن حداقل170 سانتيمتر قد براي داوطلبان الزامي است. 5-داشتن مدرك تحصيلي پايان دوره متوسطه و پيش دانشگاهي با حداقل معدل 14 در يكي از مقاطع الزامي است. 6-هسته گزينش استان‌ها در قبال داوطلباني كه در زمان تعيين شده مراجعه ننمايند، مسئوليتي نخواهند داشت.7- موفقيت در مراحل گزينش و استخدام برابر ضوابط هيئت مركزي گزينش نيروي انتظامي مي‌باشد8- درصورت كثرت متقاضي دبيرخانه هيئت مركزي گزينش ناجا مجاز خواهد بود از ميان دارندگان بالاترين معدل و مناسب‌ترين افراد با ماموريت‌هاي ناجا، نفرات واجد شرايط را انتخاب و گزينش نمايد.           برنامه زمان‌بندي مراجعه داوطلبان  ‌رشته‌‌هاي‌ تحصيلي كارداني علوم‌ انتظامي (كد  21878) دانشگاه علوم‌انتظامي‌ امينالف تا شص تا يشنبه 8/8/95يكشنبه 9/8/95 12- رشته‌هاي تحصيلي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، پرستاري و كارداني فوريتهاي پزشكي (كدهاي 21658، 21666 ،21656 و21731) بورسيه نيروي انتظامي در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران   داوطلباني‌ كه‌ اسامي‌ آنان‌ به‌ عنوان‌ معرفي‌شدگان‌ ‌رشته‌‌هاي تحصيلي فوق‌الذكر اعلام‌ گرديده‌، لازم‌ است‌ براي ثبت‌نام اوليه، انجام معاينات اوليه پزشكي، مصاحبه، آزمون آمادگي جسماني و ... مطابق جدول ذيل به هسته گزينش و استخدام نيروي انتظامي در محل سكونت داوطلب (مركز استان) در سايت اينترنتي ‌به ‌نشاني پایگاه اطلاع رسانی پلیس - صفحه اصلی مراجعه نمايند.مدارك لازم : 1- عكس 4×3 تمام رخ با زمينه سفيد 6 قطعه (عكس‌ رايانه‌اي و اسكن شده نباشد). 2- اصل شناسنامه و كارت ملي و روگرفت از تمام صفحات. 3- اصل مدرك تحصيلي ديپلم و پيش‌دانشگاهي  به همراه روگرفت مربوطه. 4- پرينت كارنامه آزمون سراسري. 5-اصل و كپي از مدرك نظام وظيفه (گواهي اشتغال به خدمت سربازي ،كارت پايان خدمت، كارت معافيت غير پزشكي، دفترچه آماده به خدمت بدون مهر غيبت و يا ارائه گواهي معافيت تحصيلي نظام وظيفه). 6- البسه و كفش ورزشي براي انجام آزمون آمادگي جسماني.تذكر مهم: 1-داوطلباني كه داراي معافيت پزشكي مي‌باشند شرايط ثبت‌نام را ندارند. 2- داوطلبان فارغ‌التحصيل مقاطع كارداني و بالاتر مجاز به ثبت‌نام نمي‌باشند. 3- حداقل قد براي داوطلبان 170 سانتي متر مي‌باشند. 4- داشتن مدرك تحصيلي پايان متوسطه يا پيش‌دانشگاهي با حداقل معدل 18 براي داوطلبان بورسيه پزشكي و دندانپزشكي و 16 براي بورسيه پرستاري و كارداني فوريت‌هاي پزشكي الزامي است. 5- هسته گزينش استانها درقبال داوطلبانيكه برابرزمان تعيين شده مراجعه ننمايندمسوليتي نخواهد داشت.برنامه زمان‌بندي مراجعه داوطلبان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي، پرستاري و كارداني فوريتهاي پزشكي (كدهاي 21658، 21666 ،21656 و21731) بورسيه نيروي انتظامي در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايرانالف تا صض تا يدوشنبه 95/8/10سه‌شنبه 95/8/11 13- معرفي‌شدگان ‌رشته‌هاي‌ تحصيلي پزشكي (كد 21657)، دندانپزشكي (كد 21665)، داروسازي (كد 21662)، علوم آزمايشگاهي (كد 21668)، كارشناسي تكنولوژي پرتوشناسي (كد 21661)، كارشناسي فناوري اطلاعات سلامت (كد 21669)، هوشبري (كد 21822)، كارداني فوريتهاي پزشكي (كد 21732)،  كارداني تكنسين سلامت دهان(كد 21903)، اتاق عمل (كد 21653)، موسيقي نظامي(كد 12254) و پرستاري (كدهاي 21654 و 21655) دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران و رشته پزشكي (كد 21905) بورسيه ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي شهيد بهشتي-تهرانداوطلباني‌ كه‌ اسامي‌ آنان‌ به‌ عنوان‌ معرفي‌شدگان‌ هر يك از رشته‌هاي فوق‌الذكر اعلام‌ گرديده‌، لازم‌ است‌ براي‌ انجام‌ مراحل‌ گزينش‌ با در دست ‌‌داشتن:1- عكس 4×3 تمام رخ با زمينه سفيد 12 قطعه 2- اصل كارت ملي و شناسنامه به همراه سه سري روگرفت از تمام صفحات آن 3- سه سري روگرفت از تمام صفحات شناسنامه پدر و مادر 4- اصل و سه سري روگرفت از گواهي پيش‌دانشگاهي، گواهي موقت پيش دانشگاهي، مدرك پايان دوره متوسطه، گواهي موقت پايان دوره متوسطه و ريز نمرات پايان دوره متوسطه 5- پرينت كارنامه آزمون سراسري و گواهي قبولي سازمان سنجش. 6-اصل و روگرفت از مدرك نظام وظيفه (گواهي اشتغال به تحصيل در دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي، كارت پايان خدمت، كارت معافيت غيرپزشكي، دفترچه آماده به خدمت بدون مهر غيبت و يا گواهي اشتغال به خدمت سربازي) 7- مشخصات بستگان (پدر-مادر-خواهر و برادر-پدربزرگ و مادربزرگ). 8-ارائه اصل گذرنامه(درصورت دارا بودن) 9- داوطلبان شرايط دار (فرزند نظامي-شهيد-جانباز-آزاده) بايد اصل مدرك را به همراه داشته باشند. 10- لباس و كفش ورزشي مناسب. راس ساعت 6:00 صبح مطابق جدول ذيل به‌ آدرس تهران‌‌- ميدان حر– خيابان امام خميني(ره) -نرسيده به چهارراه كمالي- مديريت گزينش و استخدام نزاجا مراجعه‌ نمايند. تلفن تماس : 66973146 (كد 021).تذكرات‌ مهم: 1- از پذيرش داوطلبان داراي معافيت پزشكي و افرادي كه مدارك فوق را به همراه نداشته باشند امتناع خواهد شد. 2-مراحل گزينش 2 تا 3 روز به طول مي‌انجامد(داوطلبان مي‌بايست محل اسكان براي خود پيش بيني نمايند. 4-معرفي‌شدگاني كه بيش از يك كد رشته معرفي‌ شده‌اند لازم است فقط يكبار جهت گزينش مراجعه نمايند و قبولي در مراحل گزينش در يك رشته‌ بمنزله قبولي در تمامي رشته‌هاي معرفي شده مي‌باشد. 6-از آوردن وسايل غير ضروري خودداري گردد. 7-به دليل شبانه‌روزي بودن دوره آموزش داوطلبان متاهل حق ثبت‌نام ندارند.ضمناً معرفي‌شدگان رشته‌ ­تحصيلي داروسازي (كد 21662) بورسيه ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران لازم است علاوه بر شركت در مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران ، براساس بند 6 اين اطلاعيه اقدام نمايند.برنامه زمان‌بندي مراجعه داوطلبان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه علوم ‌پزشكــــي ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايرانرديفرشته تحصيليتاريخ  مراجعهجنس1پزشكي(كد 21905) در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي شهيد بهشتي-تهران و پرستاري(كد 21654)95/9/13زن2پرستاري(كد 21655) ، هوشبري(كد 21822)، اتاق عمل(كد 21653) و كارداني فوريتهاي پزشكي(كد 21732)95/9/14مرد3علوم آزمايشگاهي(كد 21668) و كارشناسي تكنولوژي پرتوشناسي(كد 21661)، كارشناسي فناوري اطلاعات سلامت(كد 21669) و كارداني تكنسين سلامت دهان(كد 21903)95/9/15مرد4پزشكي(كد 21657)، دندانپزشكي(كد 21665)، داروسازي (كد 21662) و موسيقي نظامي(كد 12254)95/9/16مرد 14- معرفي‌شدگان­ رشته‌هاي ­تحصيلي پزشكي (كدهاي 21904 و 21659)، دندانپزشكي (كدهاي 21664 و 21667)، داروسازي (كد 21663)، كارشناسي تكنولوژي پرتوشناسي (كد 21660) و كارداني فوريتهاي پزشكي (كدهاي 21736، 21738، 21742،21743 21747، 21751، 21752،‌21756، 21764، 21775، 21776، 21779، 21782، 21783، 21787، 21791، 21792، 21797، 21800، 21807 و 21810) در ­دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران و ساير دانشگاههاي علوم پزشكي كشورداوطلباني‌ كه‌ اسامي‌ آنان‌ به‌ عنوان‌ معرفي‌شدگان‌ هر يك از رشته‌هاي فوق‌الذكر اعلام‌ گرديده‌، متعاقباً از سوي آن ارگان براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل مختلف گزينش دعوت حضوري بعمل خواهد آمد، به عبارت ديگر هيچ برنامه زمان و مكاني براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل گزينش براي اين كد رشته‌ها اعلام نمي‌شود.ضمناً معرفي‌شدگان رشته‌هاي ­تحصيلي پزشكي (كد 21904 ) و داروسازي (كد 21663) بورسيه سپاه پاسداران اسلامي لازم است علاوه بر شركت در مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامي، براساس بند 8 اين اطلاعيه اقدام نمايند.15- معرفي‌شدگان­رشته‌­‌هاي تحصيلي­ كارداني­فوريت‌هاي­پزشكــ  ­، مامايي، اتاق عمل، هوشبري، بهداشت محيط، بهداشت عمومي گرايش‌هاي مبارزه با بيماريها و بهداشت خانواده ، علوم‌آزمايشگاهي، بهداشت حرفه‌اي، مدارك پزشكي و تكنيسين سلامت دهان (دانشگاههاي ­‌علوم ‌پزشكي و خدمات بهداشتي- درماني‌ كشور) اعلام گرديده، لازم است براي اطلاع از برنامه زمان و مكان، مدارك مورد نياز و شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي جهت انجام مراحل مصاحبه ، معاينه و يا ساير مراحل گزينش، به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني موسسه محل معرفي چندبرابرظرفيت خودمراجعه نمايند.داوطلبان گرامي مي توانند سوالات خود را با سيستم پاسخگويي اينترنتي مندرج در سايت اين سازمان به نشاني سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مطرح نموده و يا با  شماره‌ تلفن  42163  (پيش شماره 021) تماس حاصل نمايند. روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور..........................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............من الان کلی سوال برام پیش اومده چرا دو کد رشته رو سازمان بهم معرفی کرده هر دوشم فوریت پزشکی هستش فقط اولویت اول سمنان هستش و دوم شاهرود؟!!الان برای ثبت نام اولیه باید کجا برم؟این هزینه 18000 تومان رو کجا باید بریزم؟چرا تاریخ دقیق مراحل مصاحبه ، معاینه و ... رو نزدن؟برای رشته های نیمه متمرکز در صورت قبولی نهایی خوبگاه تعلق میگیره یا آواره میشیم؟یکی به سوالاتم جواب بده بد جوری سر در گمم

----------


## hadi r

من الان کلی سوال برام پیش اومده 
چرا دو کد رشته رو سازمان بهم معرفی کرده هر دوشم فوریت پزشکی هستش فقط اولویت اول سمنان هستش و دوم شاهرود؟!!
الان برای ثبت نام اولیه باید کجا برم؟
این هزینه 18000 تومان رو کجا باید بریزم؟
چرا تاریخ دقیق مراحل مصاحبه ، معاینه و ... رو نزدن؟
برای رشته های نیمه متمرکز در صورت قبولی نهایی خوبگاه تعلق میگیره یا آواره میشیم؟
یکی به سوالاتم جواب بده بد جوری سر در گمم

----------


## mohaddeseh.

مبارکه ایشالله مصاحبه هم قبول شید...من که دعوت نشدم...

----------


## alireza006

مهندسی برق دانشگاه صدا و سیما یا ادامه تحصیل تو دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟

----------


## hadi r

اگه به خاطر یه نفر نباشه میخونم برای سال دیگه تا به پزشکی برسم اما چه حیف که نمیشه

----------


## hadi r

الان میشه یه نفر به سوالاتم جواب بده؟

----------


## مهسـا

هیشکی این پیام براش نیومده؟

داوطلبي با چنين مشخصات در بين انتخاب كنندگان رشته هاي نيمه متمركز موجود نمي باشد ،لطفا در ورود اطلاعات دقت فرماييد

----------


## hadi r

برای من که نیومده فقط اولش که سایت خیلی شلوغ بود عبارت امنیتی نمیمد که بعد از چند دقیقه درست شد

----------


## مهسـا

فک کنم قبول نشدم روشون نشده بگن  :Yahoo (1): 

فدای سرم اونا ضرر کردن نه من..... :Y (589):

----------


## hadi r

من این کد رشته ها رو به ترتیب زدم
21769   فوریت پزشکی سمنان
21770   فوریت پزشکی شاهرود
21710   تکنسین سلامت دهان
که دو تا اولی رو سازمان سنجش برام معرفی کرده

----------


## hadi r

اگه اطلاعیه سنجش رو خونده باشی تمام کسانی که کد رشته های نیمه متمرکز رو در زمان انتخاب رشته انتخاب کرده باشن حداکثر د2 کد رشته بهشون معرفی میشه و بعد از مراحل مصاحبه و معاینه و ... افراد نهایی فبول میشین

----------


## hadi r

شما چه کد رشته هایی رو زدین؟

----------


## مهسـا

> اگه اطلاعیه سنجش رو خونده باشی تمام کسانی که کد رشته های نیمه متمرکز رو در زمان انتخاب رشته انتخاب کرده باشن حداکثر د2 کد رشته بهشون معرفی میشه و بعد از مراحل مصاحبه و معاینه و ... افراد نهایی فبول میشین


شوخی میکنم...... ولی زنگ زدم پرسیدم از دوستام اونا تونستن وارد صفحه شن واسه همون اینجام پرسیدم لابد مشکلی داره.تشکر از جواب

----------


## hadi r

خواهش

----------


## amir7495

> فک کنم قبول نشدم روشون نشده بگن 
> 
> فدای سرم اونا ضرر کردن نه من.....


شما حتمن مشخصاتتون رو اشتباه وارد کردید.اگر قبول نشده بودید مینوشت مردود

----------


## ariyusin

٢١٦٥٧
پزشكي ارتش
نميدونم خوبه يا نه
دوستان راهنمايي كنين

----------


## mk24

سلام برای من این جوری زده قبول شدم یا نه؟    کد رشته های معرفی شده  رشته های تحصیلی نیمه متمرکز علوم ورزشي دوره های روزانه و شبانه دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی بعد پایین تر اینو نوشته به منظور شركت در مراحل مصاحبه ، معاينه و ساير مراحل مختلف گزينش  باید هزینه آزمون عملی بر اساس اطلاعیه پرداخت شود جهت پرداخت هزینه ضمن خرید کارت اعتباری از لینک زیر نسبت به ثبت شماره سریال کارت خریداری شده در جدول زیر اقدام نمایید . جهت خرید کارت اعتباری اینجا را کلیک نمایید شماره سریال آزمون عملی رشته تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی الان یعنی چی قبول شدم یا نه؟؟؟

----------


## ariyusin

> سلام برای من این جوری زده قبول شدم یا نه؟    کد رشته های معرفی شده  رشته های تحصیلی نیمه متمرکز علوم ورزشي دوره های روزانه و شبانه دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی بعد پایین تر اینو نوشته به منظور شركت در مراحل مصاحبه ، معاينه و ساير مراحل مختلف گزينش  باید هزینه آزمون عملی بر اساس اطلاعیه پرداخت شود جهت پرداخت هزینه ضمن خرید کارت اعتباری از لینک زیر نسبت به ثبت شماره سریال کارت خریداری شده در جدول زیر اقدام نمایید . جهت خرید کارت اعتباری اینجا را کلیک نمایید شماره سریال آزمون عملی رشته تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی الان یعنی چی قبول شدم یا نه؟؟؟


برا من پايين تر از اطلاعات شخصيم جلوي رشته قبولي فقط يه كد ٢١٦٥٧ زده بود رفتم تو دفترچه ديدم پزشكي ارتشه!شما كد داري؟

----------


## مهسـا

> شما حتمن مشخصاتتون رو اشتباه وارد کردید.اگر قبول نشده بودید مینوشت مردود


چنبار زدم از روی کارنامه. ن اشتباه نیست

ممنون از جوابتون...میگن بخاطر شلوغی سایت شایدباشه

----------


## Last.Behi

> برا من پايين تر از اطلاعات شخصيم جلوي رشته قبولي فقط يه كد ٢١٦٥٧ زده بود رفتم تو دفترچه ديدم پزشكي ارتشه!شما كد داري؟


رتبتون وتراز کنکورتون رو میشه بگید.ممنون

----------


## mk24

> برا من پايين تر از اطلاعات شخصيم جلوي رشته قبولي فقط يه كد ٢١٦٥٧ زده بود رفتم تو دفترچه ديدم پزشكي ارتشه!شما كد داري؟


نه کد نزده تو قسمت کد رشته های قبولی نوشته

رشته های تحصیلی نیمه متمرکز علوم ورزشي دوره های روزانه و شبانه دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی
بعد نوشته برای امتحان عملی باید کارت اعتباری بخری
اگه قبول نشدم جایی پس چرا زده باید پول امتحان عملی بدم و شماره سریال برای امتحان عملی خواسته؟

----------


## Petrichor

پزشکی و دندان ارتش ...
یک سال دیگه هم پشت کنکور خواهم ماند  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohaddeseh.

> پزشکی و دندان ارتش ...
> یک سال دیگه هم پشت کنکور خواهم ماند


چرا؟؟؟..این که عالیه

----------


## Petrichor

> چرا؟؟؟..این که عالیه


اولا که مصاحبشو قبول شدم خودشو که قبول نشدم . بعدم اگه مصاحبه بری بعد قبول شی نمیتونی نری ! 
یعدشم حمالیه دیگه تا آخرش برده دولت

----------


## ashkin0098

من دو تا کد جلو اسمم زده ولی اصلا یادم نیست این کدا چی بوده و حتی مصاحبه هم نرفتم!
سوال یک-پس چطور دوتا کد جلو اسمم زده؟
سوال 2-یعنی الان باید برم مصاحبه :Yahoo (40): 
سوال 3-از کجا بفهمم کدا واسه چه رشته ای بوده :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mk24

> نه کد نزده تو قسمت کد رشته های قبولی نوشتهرشته های تحصیلی نیمه متمرکز علوم ورزشي دوره های روزانه و شبانه دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالیبعد نوشته برای امتحان عملی باید کارت اعتباری بخریاگه قبول نشدم جایی پس چرا زده باید پول امتحان عملی بدم و شماره سریال برای امتحان عملی خواسته؟


کسی نیست منو راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## ariyusin

> رتبتون وتراز کنکورتون رو میشه بگید.ممنون


٩١٤٦ تراز زير گروه يك
٤٨٢٤ منطقه دو زير گروه يك

----------


## ariyusin

> نه کد نزده تو قسمت کد رشته های قبولی نوشته
> 
> رشته های تحصیلی نیمه متمرکز علوم ورزشي دوره های روزانه و شبانه دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی
> بعد نوشته برای امتحان عملی باید کارت اعتباری بخری
> اگه قبول نشدم جایی پس چرا زده باید پول امتحان عملی بدم و شماره سریال برای امتحان عملی خواسته؟


تو سايت ك اينو نوشته 

*1- معرفي‌شدگان كدرشته­هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم‌ورزشي دوره‌هاي روزانه، شبانه دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي و آموزش تربيت‌بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان*
طبق مصوبه كليه داوطلباني كه اسامي آنان به عنوان معرفي‌شده چند برابر ظرفيت هر يك از كد رشته­هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم‌ورزشي دوره‌هاي روزانه، شبانه دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي و آموزش تربيت‌بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان در سايت سازمان اعلام شده است در صورت تمایل برای شرکت در سایر مراحل (آزمون عملی) مي‌بايست نسبت به *پرداخت مبلغ 180.000 (يكصدو هشتاد هزار) ريال بابت هزينه آزمون عملي* به صورت اينترنتي به وسيله كارت‌هاي بانكي عضو شبكه شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال مي‌باشد، همزمان با اعلام نتايج معرفي‌شدگان *از تاريخ 95/7/28 لغايت 95/8/8* با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور اقدام نمايند.لازم به توضيح است كليه داوطلباني كه در رشته تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم ورزشي دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌، شبانه‌ دانشگاهها و موسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ و يا رشته آموزش تربيت بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه‌ فرهنگيان در رديف معرفي‌شدگان چند برابر ظرفيت قرار گرفته‌اند، فقط مي‌بايست يكبار هزينه مذكور را پرداخت نمايند.
همچنين داوطلبان ضرورت دارد براي اطلاع از زمان و محل برگزاري آزمون عملي، محل اخذ گواهي سلامت كامل جسم و روان و ميزان هزينه اخذ اين گواهي، به اطلاعيه‌اي كه *در روز دوشنبه مورخ 95/8/17* در پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان و همچنين نشريه پيك سنجش منتشر مي‌گردد مراجعه نمايند.
*تذكر مهم:* داوطلبان معرفي‌شده چند برابر ظرفيت رشته­هاي تحصيلي نيمه‌متمركز علوم‌ورزشي دوره‌هاي روزانه، شبانه دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي و آموزش تربيت‌بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان در صورت عدم پرداخت هزينه آزمون عملي ، براي آنان كارت ورود به جلسه صادر نخواهد شد. بديهي است نداشتن كارت ورود به جلسه آزمون عملي موجب‌ حذف‌ آنان‌ از آزمون عملي و گزينش نهايي خواهد شد.
*تذكر مهم:* كليه معرفي‌شدگان چندبرابرظرفيت رشته‌هاي نيمه‌متمركز آموزش تربيت بدني پرديس‌هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان وابسته به وزارت آموزش وپرورش علاوه بر موضوع بند (ه‍) اين اطلاعيه مي‌بايستي طبق اطلاعيه‌اي كه در دهه آخر آذر ماه توسط اين سازمان براي شركت در مصاحبه تخصصي و بررسي صلاحيت هاي عمومي كه در دو قسمت مجزا توسط آموزش وپرورش استان محل اقامت داوطلب برگزار خواهد شد، شركت نمايند. در غيراينصورت به منزله انصراف فرد از ادامه گزينش تلقي مي‌گردد، به عبارتي كليه داوطلبان بايد حائز شرايط مصاحبه و بررسي صلاحيت‌هاي عمومي بوده تا درگزينش نهائي كه براساس ضوابط اين سازمان در بهمن ماه انجام مي‌گردد باشند.


احتمالا بعد از مصاحبه دانشگاهتون مشخص ميشه!مطمعن نيستم باز بپرسين

----------


## ariyusin

> من دو تا کد جلو اسمم زده ولی اصلا یادم نیست این کدا چی بوده و حتی مصاحبه هم نرفتم!
> سوال یک-پس چطور دوتا کد جلو اسمم زده؟
> سوال 2-یعنی الان باید برم مصاحبه
> سوال 3-از کجا بفهمم کدا واسه چه رشته ای بوده


دوتا رشته هر كس ميتونه قبول بشه
اين اسامي ك اعلام شدن تازه بايد برن مصاحبه
دفترچه رو دانلود كنين كد هارو پيدا كنين يا اينكه تو اطلاعيه چند ساعت پيش سازمان سنجش نوشته كد هارو اونجا پيدا كنيد

----------


## ashkin0098

> دوتا رشته هر كس ميتونه قبول بشه
> اين اسامي ك اعلام شدن تازه بايد برن مصاحبه
> دفترچه رو دانلود كنين كد هارو پيدا كنين يا اينكه تو اطلاعيه چند ساعت پيش سازمان سنجش نوشته كد هارو اونجا پيدا كنيد


داداش نمیبینم کدو مغزم داره از جا در میاد استرس گرفتم... :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## ariyusin

> داداش نمیبینم کدو مغزم داره از جا در میاد استرس گرفتم...


كدت چنده

----------


## ashkin0098

> كدت چنده


فوریت پزشکی شهرمونه!مودنم چیکار کنم برم یا نه؟

----------


## amir7495

> اولا که مصاحبشو قبول شدم خودشو که قبول نشدم . بعدم اگه مصاحبه بری بعد قبول شی نمیتونی نری ! 
> یعدشم حمالیه دیگه تا آخرش برده دولت


بابا حمالی وبرده چیه؟ شما تو تهران دانشگاه ارتش بدون هزینه درس  می خونی تازه حقوق هم میگیری.سربازی هم برات حساب میشه. بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هم می تونی تو تهران مطب بزنی ودر بیمارستان های وابسته به ارتش هم کار کنی.

----------


## ariyusin

> فوریت پزشکی شهرمونه!مودنم چیکار کنم برم یا نه؟


جواب اين سوالا رو هيچكس بهتر از خودت نميتونه بده.اول مشورت كن دوم خودت جمع بندي كن سوم توكل ب خدا كنو تصميم بگير ديگه يه لحظه هم فكر نكن بهش

----------


## ashkin0098

> جواب اين سوالا رو هيچكس بهتر از خودت نميتونه بده.اول مشورت كن دوم خودت جمع بندي كن سوم توكل ب خدا كنو تصميم بگير ديگه يه لحظه هم فكر نكن بهش


واقعا مغزم هنگ کرده و خودم جوابی واسه خودم ندارم!موندم چیکار کنم... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## hadi r

سلام صبحتون بخیر
یکی به من بگه الان کی و کجا باید ثبت نام اولیه رو انجام بدم 
سازمان سنجش 2 کد رشته رو بهم معرفی کرده
21769   فوریت های پزشکی سمنان
21770   فوریت های پزشکی شاهرود
من خودم شاهرودم اما در زمان انتخاب رشته سمنان رو الویت اولم زدم حالا با این روال میتونم همین شاهرود برم ثبت نام؟

----------


## mortezah

> چنبار زدم از روی کارنامه. ن اشتباه نیست
> 
> ممنون از جوابتون...میگن بخاطر شلوغی سایت شایدباشه


سلام منم مشکل شما رو دارم شما رشته های دانشکده اطلاعات رو زدید؟

----------


## مهسـا

> سلام منم مشکل شما رو دارم شما رشته های دانشکده اطلاعات رو زدید؟


بله ی چنتایی.الانم باز امتحان کردم میگه غلطه..... :Y (398):

----------


## ariyusin

> سلام صبحتون بخیر
> یکی به من بگه الان کی و کجا باید ثبت نام اولیه رو انجام بدم 
> سازمان سنجش 2 کد رشته رو بهم معرفی کرده
> 21769   فوریت های پزشکی سمنان
> 21770   فوریت های پزشکی شاهرود
> من خودم شاهرودم اما در زمان انتخاب رشته سمنان رو الویت اولم زدم حالا با این روال میتونم همین شاهرود برم ثبت نام؟


هر كدوم رو دلتون خواست ميتونين برين مصاحبه.اگر دوتاشم قبول بشين فكر كنم حق انتخاب دارين كدومو برين

----------


## Nima1220

حالا اگه کسی چنتا ازینارو قبول بشه نره مشکلی براش پیش نمیاد که مثلا 2 سال محروم شه یا همچین چیزی؟؟؟

----------


## P A R S A

> ٢١٦٥٧
> پزشكي ارتش
> نميدونم خوبه يا نه������
> دوستان راهنمايي كنين


سلام 
من هم 21657
من هم مرددم , از طرفی مطئنم برای سال دیگه با قوی خوندن حتما پزشکی قبولم  چون امسال چهارماه آخر از استرس بی خودی درس نخوندم  :Yahoo (21):  اما خب بالاخره یک ساله دیگه ! نمی شه کامل پیش بینی کرد که . با این که اینقدر مطمئنم بازم آدم وسوسه می شه بره و همین امسال تکلیفو یکسره کنه !
از یه طرف دانشگاه ارتش یه سری مزایایی داره مثلا مقداری حقوق از همون ماه اول بهت می دن , از بدو ورود استخدام می شی و هفت سال(یا بیشتر) جز سابقه حساب می شه , یه چیز خوبه دیگه هم اینه که تو بعضی رشته های خاص تخصص قبول شدن راحت تره حتی , چون ارتش سهمیه داره . 
من تعهد وزارت بهداشت رو نزدم چون اون شرایطی داشت که برای من اصلا قابل تحمل نبود . نمی تونستی تا 21 سال مطب بزنی , تا 10 سال نمی تونستی تخصص بخونی و از همه مهمتر حتی نمی تونستی در آینده تعهدت رو بخری ! دیگران شاید به نظرشون مناسب بیاد ولی برای من اصلا قابل هضم نیست . مخصوصا عدم ادامه تحصیل برای تخصص تا ده سال !  ارتش هیچکدوم از این ها زو نداره .
اما خب محیط نظامیه دیگه ! آدم ته دلش یه جوری می شه . یعنی تمام محدودیت ها نیروهای نظامی رو خواهی داشت .
سعی می کنم یه تایپک بزنم بچه هایی که علوم پزشکی ارتش قبول شدند , اونجا جمع بشیم , بیشتر تبادل نظر کنیم .

----------


## مهسـا

> سلام منم مشکل شما رو دارم شما رشته های دانشکده اطلاعات رو زدید؟


شماتونستین وارد شین الان؟

----------


## ams

سلام چرا برای منو باز نمیکنه میگه اطلاعات وارد شده صحیح نیست چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## satar98

> شماتونستین وارد شین الان؟


بابا تو مگه نگفتي جلو كدرشته هاي نيمه متمركزم كد ١ خورده؟؟؟اگه اين جوري باشه تو اصلا قبول نشدي كه حالا بخواد بياد برا همينم مي زنه فردي با اين مشخصات وجود نداره!!

----------


## مهسـا

> بابا تو مگه نگفتي جلو كدرشته هاي نيمه متمركزم كد ١ خورده؟؟؟اگه اين جوري باشه تو اصلا قبول نشدي كه حالا بخواد بياد برا همينم مي زنه فردي با اين مشخصات وجود نداره!!


من کی گفتم کد یک خورده؟!!!! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## satar98

> سلام 
> من هم 21657
> من هم مرددم , از طرفی مطئنم برای سال دیگه با قوی خوندن حتما پزشکی قبولم  چون امسال چهارماه آخر از استرس بی خودی درس نخوندم  اما خب بالاخره یک ساله دیگه ! نمی شه کامل پیش بینی کرد که . با این که اینقدر مطمئنم بازم آدم وسوسه می شه بره و همین امسال تکلیفو یکسره کنه !
> از یه طرف دانشگاه ارتش یه سری مزایایی داره مثلا مقداری حقوق از همون ماه اول بهت می دن , از بدو ورود استخدام می شی و هفت سال(یا بیشتر) جز سابقه حساب می شه , یه چیز خوبه دیگه هم اینه که تو بعضی رشته های خاص تخصص قبول شدن راحت تره حتی , چون ارتش سهمیه داره . 
> من تعهد وزارت بهداشت رو نزدم چون اون شرایطی داشت که برای من اصلا قابل تحمل نبود . نمی تونستی تا 21 سال مطب بزنی , تا 10 سال نمی تونستی تخصص بخونی و از همه مهمتر حتی نمی تونستی در آینده تعهدت رو بخری ! دیگران شاید به نظرشون مناسب بیاد ولی برای من اصلا قابل هضم نیست . مخصوصا عدم ادامه تحصیل برای تخصص تا ده سال !  ارتش هیچکدوم از این ها زو نداره .
> اما خب محیط نظامیه دیگه ! آدم ته دلش یه جوری می شه . یعنی تمام محدودیت ها نیروهای نظامی رو خواهی داشت .
> سعی می کنم یه تایپک بزنم بچه هایی که علوم پزشکی ارتش قبول شدند , اونجا جمع بشیم , بیشتر تبادل نظر کنیم .


داداش تاپيكت بزن كلي حرف دارم

----------


## mortezah

> شماتونستین وارد شین الان؟


نه نتونستم شما چی تونستید؟

----------


## mortezah

6- معرفي‌شدگان‌ رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه‌ اطلاعـات‌ و امنيت ملي (كدهاي‌ 21825 تا 21829، 21831 تا 21834، 21877، 21880  و 21884)
از متقاضيان دانشگاه اطلاعات و امنيت ملي (كدهاي‌ 21825 تا 21829، 21831 تا 21834، 21877، 21880 و 21884)  متعاقباً و بصورت مستقيم از سوي دانشگاه فوق براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل مختلف گزينش دعوت بعمل خواهد آمد، به عبارت ديگر در اين مرحله اسامي براي اين كد رشته‌ها اعلام نمي‌شو
 یکی اینو واس من معنی کنه ؟ یعنی میگه اسامی پذیرفته شدگانشو تو سایت نمی زنه؟

----------


## sajjadj766

> 6- معرفي‌شدگان‌ رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه‌ اطلاعـات‌ و امنيت ملي (كدهاي‌ 21825 تا 21829، 21831 تا 21834، 21877، 21880  و 21884)
> از متقاضيان دانشگاه اطلاعات و امنيت ملي (كدهاي‌ 21825 تا 21829، 21831 تا 21834، 21877، 21880 و 21884)  متعاقباً و بصورت مستقيم از سوي دانشگاه فوق براي انجام مراحل مصاحبه، معاينه و ساير مراحل مختلف گزينش دعوت بعمل خواهد آمد، به عبارت ديگر در اين مرحله اسامي براي اين كد رشته‌ها اعلام نمي‌شو
>  یکی اینو واس من معنی کنه ؟ یعنی میگه اسامی پذیرفته شدگانشو تو سایت نمی زنه؟


یکی به شما زنگ میزنن و میگن آقا شما قبول شدی بیا فلان محل
البته برخی از هم محله ای های مارو دعوت کردن برای ازمونشون احتمالا شمارو هم دعوت کنن به منم پارسال خودشون زنگ زدن گفتن بیاین فلان جا برای مصاحبه البته قبلش آزمون رو تهران داده بودم  برای شما هم احتمالا همینطور خواهد بود که بهتون زنگ میزنن و ازتون میخوان برین فلان جا برای مصاحبه یا آزمون. من توصیه کنم بری یه رشته بی کلاس از این بهتره

----------


## EhsanD

دوستان من الان تکنیسین اتاق عمل برام معرفی کردی ولی خودم الان دارم حقوق دانشگاه ازاد امسال ثبتام کردم دارم میخونم میخواستم ببینم میارزه برم دنبالش یه نه؟ اخه من زیاد اطلاعی از شرایطش ندارم

----------


## مهسـا

> نه نتونستم شما چی تونستید؟


نه متاسفانه.فک کنم چون قبول نشدیم

----------


## ariyusin

> سلام 
> من هم 21657
> من هم مرددم , از طرفی مطئنم برای سال دیگه با قوی خوندن حتما پزشکی قبولم  چون امسال چهارماه آخر از استرس بی خودی درس نخوندم  اما خب بالاخره یک ساله دیگه ! نمی شه کامل پیش بینی کرد که . با این که اینقدر مطمئنم بازم آدم وسوسه می شه بره و همین امسال تکلیفو یکسره کنه !
> از یه طرف دانشگاه ارتش یه سری مزایایی داره مثلا مقداری حقوق از همون ماه اول بهت می دن , از بدو ورود استخدام می شی و هفت سال(یا بیشتر) جز سابقه حساب می شه , یه چیز خوبه دیگه هم اینه که تو بعضی رشته های خاص تخصص قبول شدن راحت تره حتی , چون ارتش سهمیه داره . 
> من تعهد وزارت بهداشت رو نزدم چون اون شرایطی داشت که برای من اصلا قابل تحمل نبود . نمی تونستی تا 21 سال مطب بزنی , تا 10 سال نمی تونستی تخصص بخونی و از همه مهمتر حتی نمی تونستی در آینده تعهدت رو بخری ! دیگران شاید به نظرشون مناسب بیاد ولی برای من اصلا قابل هضم نیست . مخصوصا عدم ادامه تحصیل برای تخصص تا ده سال !  ارتش هیچکدوم از این ها زو نداره .
> اما خب محیط نظامیه دیگه ! آدم ته دلش یه جوری می شه . یعنی تمام محدودیت ها نیروهای نظامی رو خواهی داشت .
> سعی می کنم یه تایپک بزنم بچه هایی که علوم پزشکی ارتش قبول شدند , اونجا جمع بشیم , بیشتر تبادل نظر کنیم .


چه جالب يه هم رشته اي فعلا پيدا شد :Yahoo (83): خوشبختم

والامنم خيلي دودلم و تو مغزم كلي سوال دارم،اينكه حقوقش چقدره؟اينكه اجازه مطب دارن يا نه؟البته يه خوبي كه داره مصاحبش اخر دي هست تا اونموقع بايد بخونيم ببينيم شرايط چطوريه اگه ديديم ميشه قبول بشيم مسقيم بريم برا كنكور سال بعد

----------

